
Ausie court holds media responsible for defamatory comments of readers on FB - jay_kyburz
https://www.smh.com.au/national/media-companies-lose-appeal-over-facebook-defamation-ruling-20200601-p54y8s.html
======
jay_kyburz
An interesting development from an Australian Court. If you can't hold
Facebook accountable for defamatory comments on posts, make the organization
who posted the original article and "invited comments"

